# LED black light??



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I do work for a bowling alley that has troffers with two ballasts. One for the normal lighting and one for the black light that they use for cosmic bowling. 
I would like to replace them with LED but I still need the black lights. 
I am wondering if anyone makes an LED troffer that does color changes. 
Thanks


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can call these guys. I was in their R&D lab earlier this summer and saw lots of stuff changing color. I don't know what they have to market yet.
http://www.energyharness.com/


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Not the same*

I have seen LED black lights at haunted attractions, and they are not the same. They are like the BL bulbs in bug zappers they didn't have that pop like a BLB ( Black Light Blue ) bulb.


----------

